#  > << J&H LICHT EN GELUID - LINKS >> >  > OVER DEZE FORUMS >  >  Bericht verwijderen omslachtig

## Whitefarmer

heren,

Zojuist een posting van mezelf verwijderd, dit is een redelijk onoverzichtelijke handeling.

Eerst druk ik op 'wijzig', daarin kan ik kiezen om de post te verwijderen (of te wijzigen), met een reden aan te geven (apart voor zowel wijzigen als verwijderen).

Dan moet ik (lager in het window) op wijzigen drukken (ik had eerst 'opslaan' te pakken  :Embarrassment: , gevolg : opnieuw beginnen)

Dan kom ik in een ander window waar ik 'dit bericht verwijderen' moet selecteren (NIET verwijderen is ge-high-light, en je raad het al, het was laat vannacht, ik nu nog niet helemaal scherp... , dus weer opnieuw beginnen :Mad: )opnieuw op dit punt aangekomen, kun je daar ook weer opnieuw de reden in vullen.

Dit laatste heb ik niet gedaan, zodat bij mijn verwijderde post geen 'reden' staat.

.... Ik kan er mee leven, maar wellicht kan dit in een update meegenomen worden.

ps. het is zeker niet mijn bedoeling om te 'zeiken'.
I love this forum :Wink:

----------


## moderator

John, Het verwijderen is inderdaad een omslachtige handeling. Het is dan ook beter om eerst goed na te denken over het te plaatsden bericht.
De forumsoftware laat een simpelere manier van verwijderen niet toe.

Wanneer er in een software update een makkelijkere manier beschikbaar komt dan zullen wij deze uiteraard beschikbaar maken!

----------


## Whitefarmer

ja, ik lees ook altijd eerst mijn bericht na, maar ik zag na het plaatsen dat er meer 'posts' waren, waardoor mijn post geen nuttige toevoeging meer had. :Embarrassment: 

Ik schreef al: het was laat gisteren, en ik was nu nog niet (helemaal) scherp!

Bedankt voor de toelichting.

 :Smile: Keep up the good work :Smile:

----------


## 4AC

Dit was mij enige tijd geleden ook opgevallen, en mijn voorstel was om een functie toe te voegen waarmee je de tekst kunt 'doorstrepen'. Een nieuw knoppie naast *vetgedrukt*, _cursief_ en onderstrepen.

Bijkomend voordeel is dat mede-forummers nog kunnen lezen wat je weg gehaald hebt. (mocht dit dan niet handig zijn dan alsnog het hele bericht verwijderen)

Helaas, de software van dit forum had daar geen zin in. :Embarrassment: 

En verder, inderdaad, ik ken maar één forum dat ook maar enigszins vergelijkbaar is met dit forum, dus ga zo door en bedankt!

Mvg,

Teun

----------

